# Can someone tell me where these pop ups are coming from?



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2020)

I have an old desk top computer running on Windows 7.  A few months ago these pop ups appeared on the right hand side of my screen no matter what page I am on. Mostly news items.
The first photo shows what the pop up looks like when I first see it
The second photo shows when I click on setting within the pop up. As you can see it gives me a choice to block. 
Even when I click on block it still comes back.
Every single day I have to click them off. That lasts for awhile but they soon reappear? 
Any idea where they are coming from and how to get rid of them for good?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

You need to install Adblock, Adblock Plus or uBlock.

If you don't have at least one installed, you are going to get those pop-ups.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you Pinky I will look into it.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

You can download directly from their site, Ruth.
https://adblockplus.org/download


----------



## jerry old (Mar 3, 2020)

Pinky, yea, pop ups are making me crazy.
I use three browsers-I assume you have to run pop up blocker on each
browsers? Yes?


----------



## Devi (Mar 3, 2020)

If you're using the Firefox browser, you can install ublock origin here:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/

I also use the Vivaldi browser, which shows ublock on it.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

3 browsers on the same computer? There is an Adblock for different browsers .. that's all I know.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

I use Firefox, and have Adblock, Adblock Plus and uBlock Origin.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 3, 2020)

There is a thread on browsers, pop up and other info.  can't find it on 
"Search"
Lots of good words about 'Brave Browsers' and some bad, I have it, few if any pop ups.  
You tube makes me crazy
Use 3 browsers because I have so many 'favorites' it takes 2-4 minutes to
find the one I'm seeking.
Also, am ignorant on how this infernal machine works.
*
Pinky and Diva-thanks a lot*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

I hope the ad block works Ruth.  Funny but I don't get any pop up ads and I don't use ad block or anything else to block ads.  Maybe I'm just lucky..knock on wood  ✌


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 3, 2020)

Ruth--if you are using Firefox, just go to settings and there is an option to turn off pop-ups.


----------

